# Need help with a 2nd dog, what kind of breed!!!



## Browning Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

I have had a few labs male and female my current lab is a female and i was thinking about getting another dog, besides waterfowl i hunt grouse and pheasants, what breed and male or female would be good to get? I have talked to some people they say get a pointer some say get a springer! Any opinions will be greatly appericeated THANK YOU!!! :beer:


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I would go with the springer! Had a couple in my time and they are great dogs. More durable during the colder months and they can realy getter done. Good luck what ever you decide to choose. :thumb:


----------



## Browning Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

Birdj Thanks for the reply, how would they be for ducks and geese cause i would probably take them both when i hunt ducks too?!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a very opinionated question you are asking and your going to get alot of different answers.

So I will give you my point of view: I currently own 3 labs all of which were bred for pointing, these dogs are extremly versitile and seem to be easy to train. I use my dogs for everything, my brother owns a Springer but is to small to retreive geese (Canadas, snows, etc....) If you look up a good breeder you have a very good chance of getting a lab with a strong point, these dogs are bred to have high drive in the field and be calm in the house if needed. I tried other breeds and found myself coming back to the lab.

As far as which sex to choose in my experience this is what I have found, Females are as a rule are easier to train, but I absolutly love my Male but he can be a little hard headed.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

The question you need to answer is what type of dog fits your hunting style. Then you can begin your search. There are good dogs in all breeds but if it doens't fit your style you won't be happy.


----------



## Browning Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

Xfactor thats a very nice looking dog thank you for the input!!! Britman thatis true i am think a lab would fit me best thank you for your opinion!!!


----------



## rand_98201 (Jun 14, 2009)

You may also want to look at a small munsterlander.Its a pointing breed from germany that retrieves almost as well as a lab if not as well.Also does great in cold water and weather.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Really, any of the versatile breeds would be a good choice. I lead toward GWPs, but that's because I own one (and they're probably the best hunting dog on the face of God's green earth...IMHO, of course) :wink:

Check out NAVHDA. You'll have a lot of your questions answered there. Also, starting going to field trials or begin speaking with breeders. Do your homework, and any dog with a solid pedigree could hunt whatever you want it to.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Really, any of the versatile breeds would be a good choice. I lead toward GWPs, but that's because I own one (and they're probably the best hunting dog on the face of God's green earth...IMHO, of course) :wink:
> 
> Check out NAVHDA. You'll have a lot of your questions answered there. Also, starting going to field trials or begin speaking with breeders. Do your homework, and any dog with a solid pedigree could hunt whatever you want it to.


Can't go wrong with a GWP they are the ATV of the gun dog world. I have had them for over 20 years and theycan do just about anything you want to do. They are a very sturdy breed very little up keep just a great all around dog.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

JMO but if you have a flusher now, stick with a flushing breed. If you are going to switch to pointers, do that. The problem if you go one pointer & one flusher is that the hunting styles are different. If you intend to hunt them together the lab will quickly figure out to watch the pointer and bust his points. This leads the pointer to be less steady and creep on his points because he knows the lab is coming up behind him at a dead run. It is asking for trouble and requires a lot more training. It reinforces a behavior you don't want. (Are you going to heel the lab until it's time for to bring the bird? Or you can kennel one dog in the truck and listen to him howl like a wounded wolf while you hunt the other one.) The two styles leads to frustration for you and the dogs.

I did this for a few years and it was a big mistake for me.


----------



## Browning Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess i never looked at it like that, thanks for your opinions guys i am really learning alot about the bredds and info i am happy to know now!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm partial to springers. Mine sees action on waterfowl and upland birds. The big Canadas tend to be a bit much for them to retrieve but mine have both put the smack down on cripples and they go like the devil after ducks. They are not quite as cold water hardy as a lab though. My first one wouldn't stay out of the water and my second one isn't quite so enthused about it. The one issue I have with them is they often have their nose so close to the ground they will walk by something in plain sight.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I think a small or large musterlander would be good.Never have seen or hunted with one but they look better than most cold weather pointing dogs.But for the best verstile gundog you cann't beat a Deutch Drathar(German Wirehaired pointer) or a Wirehaired Pointing Griffan. Have friends that have own both. I have hunted my pointer with a lab before for pheasant and quail with no problems.  What type of cover do you hunt?


----------



## Browning Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

We mhunt CRP and brush areas for pheasant and wooded areas for ruffed grouse, and field and water for waterfowl!!


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you.I think a gwp or a wpg would be best for you because they hunt slower and closer than other pointing breeds.A good thing in grouse woods.


----------



## Browning Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice i have been hearing good things about the GWP!! :beer:


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Dick Monson said:


> JMO but if you have a flusher now, stick with a flushing breed. If you are going to switch to pointers, do that. The problem if you go one pointer & one flusher is that the hunting styles are different. If you intend to hunt them together the lab will quickly figure out to watch the pointer and bust his points. This leads the pointer to be less steady and creep on his points because he knows the lab is coming up behind him at a dead run. It is asking for trouble and requires a lot more training. It reinforces a behavior you don't want. (Are you going to heel the lab until it's time for to bring the bird? Or you can kennel one dog in the truck and listen to him howl like a wounded wolf while you hunt the other one.) The two styles leads to frustration for you and the dogs.
> 
> I did this for a few years and it was a big mistake for me.


X2 Wanted something different also but its a challange to work both dogs at the same time!!! Love to watch the pointer but he has been hunting range birds (grouse) for to long!!! Always like the dogs working close meaning gun range!!!!! For the pointer its all about me first. If you decide on a pointer? Start them working close! Maybe they won't rome a 100 yards in front of your!


----------

